# One boob sag more than the other?



## Dallasmama (Nov 15, 2003)

I'm wondering if anyone else has one breast that sags more than the other. I've noticed over the past year that my right breast sags lower than the left. I finally went to see a doctor about it last month. He did a breast exam (no lumps) and said that it was just a result of my pregnancies and nursing over the past 5 years. I'm wondering if I should pursue this farther and have a mammogram or sonogram done (I'm 33 years old), or if this is a common problem in women who breastfeed for a number of years.


----------



## AnnMarie (May 21, 2002)

It's very normal, even if you haven't breastfed. I have the same problem, on the same side as you.


----------



## supakitty (Mar 6, 2002)

Yep, I don't know if I'm normal or not :LOL but mine right one is bigger than the left. Even before I bf my little girl, one has always been larger than the other!


----------



## AnnMarie (May 21, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by supakitty_
*Yep, I don't know if I'm normal or not :LOL but mine right one is bigger than the left. Even before I bf my little girl, one has always been larger than the other!*
:LOL Yup, normal. Mine is too.


----------



## Dallasmama (Nov 15, 2003)

Thanks for your replies. I wouldn't be concerned about it if I had always been lopsided, or if my 2-year-old clearly favored the right side during nursing. But that's not the case--it is only in the past year that the right breast has just started drooping more than the other.


----------



## AnnMarie (May 21, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by Dallasmama_
*Thanks for your replies. I wouldn't be concerned about it if I had always been lopsided, or if my 2-year-old clearly favored the right side during nursing. But that's not the case--it is only in the past year that the right breast has just started drooping more than the other.*
Well in that case I'd call your doctor just to make sure.


----------



## Dallasmama (Nov 15, 2003)

No, unfortunately I haven't had a weight loss in the past year. And I did consult my doctor about this last month. Like I said in my first post, he did a breast exam, found no lumps, and "blamed" the problem on three pregnancies and five consecutive years of nursing. I guess I'm just wondering why it would affect one breast more than the other. I thought for my peace of mind I would ask my midwife to order a sonogram on that breast (I've heard sonograms are more accurate than mammograms in young women who are nursing) when I go for my annual exam in May. Just wondering if anyone else has experienced this problem--or side effect--from multiple pregnancies and nursing.


----------

